# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Giá lòng mình có thể bình yên hơn

## thienvietjsc001

Nhiều lúc bước chân ra phố, hòa vào dòng người bước vội ngoài kia, bỗng nhiên cũng thấy mình như bị cuốn vào dòng bon chen vội vã mà không hay. Thấy người đi ta cũng đi. Thấy người vội ta cũng vội theo. Cuộc đời là những cuộc rượt đuổi như thế...

Có những buổi tan tầm, dừng chân bên một ngã tư đèn xanh đèn đỏ, đứng giữa trăm ngàn người xa lạ mới thấy mình nhỏ bé và lạc lõng vô cùng. Ta nhớ ra mình từng chờ đợi một người mà chẳng biết đến bao giờ sẽ gặp lại, rồi đèn xanh bật, mỗi người một hướng rời đi. Ta chợt nghe tim mình mong manh đến lạ!

Có những cuộc chia tay vội vã, chỉ trong một cái nháy mắt đã không còn thấy nhau nữa rồi. Ta bỗng sợ là kẻ ở lại, người chất chứa bao nỗi buồn mà chẳng chia sẻ được cùng ai. Người cứ bước vô tình, còn ta thì cứ đăm đắm nhìn vào đôi chân ấy. Ta sợ cái nắng chiều u uất phủ kín lối ai về. Sợ cơn mưa giăng mắc nơi đáy hồn chưa khi nào thôi phiền muộn. Ta sợ lắm giữa dòng đời mình ta chơi vơi lạc lõng, mình ta dừng chân mỏi mệt khi mọi người vẫn đang vội vã giữa tất tả kiếp người…
 Có những ngày buồn tựa mưa rơi! Ngắm vài hạt mưa và nghe từng tiếng tí tách mà cũng thấy thổn thức lòng. Chợt nhớ về ai đó mang tên “người thương” với những kỉ niệm vấn vương cùng những ngày mưa buồn bã… Yêu thương lắm rồi tất cả cũng chỉ là những kỉ niệm buồn thôi! Đắm say lắm rồi cũng buông lơi nhau khi có người thứ ba xuất hiện…

Thế đấy! Có những niềm vui chưa kịp gọi thành tên đã vội vàng tan biến mất. Là mối tình chưa dám ngỏ cùng ai, là cánh phượng phai trong tập lưu bút bạc màu, là những đớn đau của những tiếng yêu đầu ngây ngô vụng dại… Tất cả đều ngược gió kéo về trong một chiều thất thểu những bước chân vô định. Chẳng trách ta lại nghĩ những chiếc lá nhẹ rơi như những phận đời bèo bọt của kiếp người…

Có những nỗi buồn chẳng rõ lí do cứ lưu luyến và khắc khoải trong lòng. Nhiều lúc thấy cô đơn đến tột cùng mà lại chẳng thiết tìm ai đó để tâm sự. Cứ im lặng như thế, cứ bình thản như thế để giấu đi những con sóng lòng đang cuộn trào nơi đáy ngực. Cô đơn nhiều quá khiến người ta hóa ra quen và cũng chẳng cần ai để tâm sự. Cái đáng sợ nhất không phải là một mình nếm trọn những cô đơn mà là để những nỗi cô đơn ấy thấm dần vào xương tủy. Để rồi khi muốn vứt bỏ nó đi để mà vô tư sống, vô tư cười như chẳng hề có chuyện gì xảy ra!

Và, có những ngày như thế, lòng ta bỗng thấy chông chênh đến lạ. Nhìn một chiếc lá nhẹ rơi hay một con đò xuôi chảy, một cánh bướm dập dờn bay trong u ám trời giông hay bồng bềnh bông lục bình biếc tím cũng đủ làm ta thấy mình nhỏ bé đến vô cùng giữa kiếp người lắm chao đảo chênh vênh… Những lúc ấy chỉ muốn mình giống bông cỏ dại mọc giữa ngàn hoa thắm. Tuy chẳng được hương sắc, chẳng được nâng niu nhưng nó lại cuồn cuộn một nguồn nội lực dồi dào. Cái mạnh mẽ của những bông cỏ dại làm lòng ta thanh thản hơn nhiều.

Giá có thể tựa mình vào gió làm đám mây lả lơi giữa bầu trời xanh thẳm…

Giá có thể làm những bông cỏ dại mọc trên những mảnh đất khô cằn vẫn tràn đầy sức sống.

Giá có thể bình yên mà nghe những tiếng khắc khoải trong lòng…

Và giá, ta mong được nhiều hơn thế cho những lúc chênh vênh!

----------

